# Java Fern always get algae



## Wö£fëñxXx (Dec 2, 2003)

No need for the excel on the fern, just pull it out and wash it off good.
Do you have decent to good flow and don't burn to much for to long.


----------



## Crystalview (Aug 10, 2007)

Sorry but I don't understand what you meant by "don't burn to much for to long". 
Yes I have good flow. I have a bubble wall plus a big canister filter.



Wö£fëñxXx said:


> No need for the excel on the fern, just pull it out and wash it off good.
> Do you have decent to good flow and don't burn to much for to long.


----------



## Wö£fëñxXx (Dec 2, 2003)

I apologize, my mind was working faster than my fingers could keep up it appears.
I was referring to light, don't burn to much light for to long.


----------



## Crystalview (Aug 10, 2007)

Thanks
I reduced my light time to 10hrs from 12hrs.


----------

